# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Ola de Frío principio de Febrero

## embalses al 100%

He decidido crear este tema específico para la Ola de Frío que ha invadido Europa que nos invadirá a nosotros a partir de hoy. Para que colgueis, fotos, noticias y lo que querais, Ahí os lo dejo...

Empiezo con estos mapas del Viernes el primer día verdaderamente serio. La mayoría de los avisos por Temp.mínimas. Mañana saldrán los mapas del Sábado.



Máximas:


Mínimas:

----------


## jlois

Estoy calculando la ruta a seguir desde mi lugar de residencia hasta mi destino del viernes a la noche y...mire por donde mire los mapas me toca llevar todo tipo de protecciones en el vehículo, es decir, cadenas, una buena manta, víveres, otra buena manta, un termo o dos de té, otra manta más...Espero que las noticias que vayas colocando en este hilo, amigo Embalses al 100%, me hagan cambiar de idea y llevar tan solo ...una manta , jejeje.

----------


## tescelma

> Estoy calculando la ruta a seguir desde mi lugar de residencia hasta mi destino del viernes a la noche y...mire por donde mire los mapas me toca llevar todo tipo de protecciones en el vehículo, es decir, cadenas, una buena manta, víveres, otra buena manta, un termo o dos de té, otra manta más...Espero que las noticias que vayas colocando en este hilo, amigo Embalses al 100%, me hagan cambiar de idea y llevar tan solo ...una manta , jejeje.


Seguro que estarás atento a las predicciones meteorológicas. Como aportación suplementaria a las informaciones que puedas consultar,a continuación te pongo unos mapas de predicciones meteorológicas para Castilla y León, totalmente actualizables automáticamente, es decir que donde dice "Hoy (D", se refiere al día exacto que estás viendo el mensaje y así sucesivamente para los siguientes días:


*Temperatura Mínima:*


*Hoy (D).-*


*(D+1).-*


*(D+2).-*


*(D+3).-*


*(D+4).-*

----------


## tescelma

*Probabilidad de Nevadas:**


Hoy (D).-




(D+1).-




(D+2).-




(D+3).-




(D+4).-


*

----------


## tescelma

*Probabilidad de Precipitación > 0 mm*




*Hoy (D).-*




*(D+1).-*




*(D+2).-*




*(D+3).-*




*(D+4).-*

----------


## sergi1907

Una imagen de ahora en Prades, empieza a nevar.



Es de la cámara web de la localidad, la podéis ver en directo aquí http://www.meteoprades.net/

----------


## jlois

Fantástico despliegue de medios, amigo Tescelma, perfecta información. Por esta parte un tanto al sur de Lugo, la sensación térmica a lo largo de esta mañana se ha hecho a cada paso más y más fría, pero de precipitaciones , nada de nada, creo que los paisajes como el que nos ha ofrecido Sergi serán muy comunes en buena parte del norte de españa pero no así de la zona galaica. Estaremos atentos a las próximas jornadas.

----------


## sergi1907

En estos momentos en Siurana -6'5ºC

----------


## REEGE

Bueno chicos!!! Como lleváis la ola de frío??? Aquí en la zona manchega del Guadalquivir hace un frío del carajo!!!!!! Entre -6ºy 3º andamos...
En la Sierra a unos 5 Kms de Viso del Marques y vista desde la zona alta del pueblo, podemos ver la nieve caída hoy...
Y el aire, ya lo estaréis notando todos... del "malo".
Bueno ya sólo nos quedan 3 días, no??
No queríamos invierno, pues toma invierno!!!!
Bueno chicos abrigarse.

----------


## sergi1907

Mañana intentaré ir hasta Siurana para traeros unas fotos

----------


## Luján

Así se ve la península desde el el espacio:



Ahora sólo falta que estas nieves permanezcan bastante tiempo, y no se deshielen todas a la vez y antes de tiempo, como pasó el año pasado.

----------


## embalses al 100%

En Sevilla es dónde se ha notado bien, también...
Ayer por la tarde las calles desiertas, y esta mañana en el centro hacia las 08:00 hacía 1ºC, en las zonas alejadas de parques y escasa vegetación, 3ºC y a las afueras entre 0ºC y 1ºC. Lás minimas de la provincia han oscilado desde los -4ºC en La Puebla de los Infantes(la más baja) y los 0ºC de la capital.

Ahora mismo hace 10ºC, pero el fuerte viento de componente N, hace que la sensación baje a los 7ºC-8ºC.
La humedad rondando el 45%. 
Decir "frío" en Sevilla es similar a estar solo en las calles  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola. Por aquí las temperaturas mínimas , hoy  han sido -1,5ºC, y la maxima que es 5,6ºC, y la temperatura actual es 5,3ºC. Vaya frío que hace, anda que se me va a ocurrir hoy sacar la bici... Esta mañana se empañaban los cristales de el coche con nada, luego, al salir al recreo en el instituto, los charcos de lo que llovió ayer estaban congelados y yo también jeje. Iba tapado entero, menos los ojos :Big Grin: . Os dejo los datos actuales:

Cehegín - Casa de la cultura:
*5.3 °C*
*Max hoy: 5.6°C
Min hoy : -1.5 °C
Lluvia recogida hoy : 0.0 mm (Litros/metro2)

Viento: NNE at 16.1 km/hr

Humedad: 16%

Presión: 1020.3 hPa





*
Fuente: MeteoCehegín4u


Un saludo

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Buenas tardes: El día de hoy ha sido frío en toda la provincia de Albacete con mínimas en Riópar de -11ºc, aquí en Hellín las mínimas se han quedado en -3,1ºc y las máximas de +5,9ºc, la temperatura actual en Hellín ciudad es de 2ºc y a las afueras(en mi casa) es de -0,2ºc

----------


## tescelma

En Zamora hoy hemos tenido una temperatura mínima de -7,2ºC, una máxima de 3,5ºC, con viento de 28 Km/h del norte y 55% de humedad que hacía que el frío fuese más intenso. A las 20:00 horas la temperatura es de -1ºC.

En Puebla de Sanabria la temperatura mínima de -13,1ºC, una máxima de 6,1ºC.

En Fresno de Sayago la temperatura mínima de -10,5ºC, una máxima de 2,5ºC, con viento de 39 Km/h del norte.

Aunque no hay que engañarse, en estos lares estas temperaturas casi son normales en ésta época del año, a lo sumo un par de grados por debajo de lo normal.

Lo que ya no están normal es la nieve en Barcelona o las temperaturas en el Levante o de Sevilla. Yo recuerdo cuando estuve unos años por Sevilla, una invierno, la temperatura mínima llegó a los 4ºC y la gente se moría de frío. Lo de ahora no me lo quiero ni imaginar ...

----------


## sergi1907

Estas son las temperaturas actuales y de hoy del interior de Tarragona en la zona de Siurana.



	Estació	         Actual  	màx	mín	Sensacio
	T. Baltasana	-8.6	-3.3	-12.1	-18.8
	Rojals    	-6.1	-1.4	-7.4	-16.8
	Prades	           -5.9	-0.6	-11.3	-14.1
	La Mussara	-5.8	-0.9	-10.9	-14.4
	Vilanova de Prades	-4.6	1.9	-9.3	-9.1
	Mont-ral	-4.3	1.9	-6.5	-9.6
	La Febró	-4.2	1.4	-9.4	-8.2
	Siurana	           -3.9	2.7	-9.0	-7.8
	Capafonts	-3.9	1.5	-8.7	-9.7
	Capafonts (Hortes)	-3.3	2.2	-8.9	-
	LAlbiol            	-3.1	1.2	-5.7	-10.7
	Alforja	            0.0	4.4	-5.3	-5.6

	Fuente http://www.meteoprades.net/

----------


## REEGE

Hola chicos!!!
Bueno hoy he "disfrutado" del día más frío desde que estoy en la CHG...
A las 8:00 horas en el Embalse de Fresnedas el mercurio estaba justo entre los -9º y -8º !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Que frío y un viento del norte del carajo
*La ola de frío de Siberia... que se vuelva para allí YYYYYYAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## sergi1907

Hoy las temperaturas serán similares a las del viernes aunque las mínimas bajarán aún más en el interior de la Península.

Madrid. (EUROPA PRESS).- El fin de semana seguirá siendo bastante frío, sobre todo este sábado, ya que los termómetros subirán el domingo, aunque en la mitad norte peninsular se intensificarán las nevadas, y el lunes será un día de transición, hasta que el martes llegue una nueva ola de frío, por lo que, probablemente, la próxima semana seguirá siendo de frío invernal, según las predicciones de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (AEMET).

Concretamente, el portavoz de la AEMET, Ángel Rivera ha explicado a Europa Press que este sábado las temperaturas serán similares a las de este viernes por lo que seguirá siendo un día "claramente frío" y con sensación térmica de frío intenso y las mínimas bajarán "aún más" en el interior de la Península durante la próxima madrugada, cuando se esperan heladas generalizadas y localmente fuertes. Las precipitaciones de nieve mañana se esperan en el Pirineo "a cualquier cota". En el área cantábrica, norte y este de Castilla y León, Alto Ebro y sistema Central las nevadas serán de intensidad moderada y se irán extendiendo de forma más débil a otros puntos de la mitad norte, interior sureste y Baleares.

En cuanto al domingo, el portavoz de la AEMET espera una pequeña variación que consiste en que la masa polar de origen continental será sustituida por una ola polar pero de origen marítimo, del atlántico, que será más húmeda y menos fría. De hecho, prevé que esto provocará nevadas en numerosas zonas de la mitad norte peninsular y algunas en la mitad sur, aunque se suavizarán las temperaturas, ya que subirán unos 3 o 4 grados centígrados, tanto las máximas como las mínimas respecto al sábado.

En este contexto, ha apuntado que, al mismo tiempo, el viento dejará de soplar en la mitad occidental de la Península pero se mantendrá en la mitad oriental y Baleares, por lo que la sensación térmica e estas zonas será todavía bastante fría. De cara al lunes, Rivera ha adelantado que este será un día de intervalo que estará protagonizado por la lucha entre las dos masas, la marítima y la continental o centroeuropea. "España será su campo de batalla", ha comentado. Por ello, ha insistido en que el lunes será un día neutro de cielos despejados, heladas fuertes, algo de viento en el Mediterráneo.

Nueva ola de frío

El portavoz de la AEMET prevé que el martes llegue un nuevo frente de origen continental, es decir, una nueva ola de frío centroeuropeo, aunque no se excluye que en esa batalla gane la ola de frío marítimo, con viento atlántico "más cálido y húmedo". En todo caso, la sensación es que la próxima semana seguirá siendo fría e incluso a finales de la próxima semana se podrían dar precipitaciones abundantes y de nieve en bastantes zonas. Hay mayor probabilidad de que predomine la masa fría (60%) que la cálida (40%). Las temperaturas podrían bajar otra vez a partir del martes a valores como los que se están registrando este viernes o como los que se esperan para este sábado.

Temperaturas superiores a las esperadas

En este contexto, Ángel Rivera ha valorado que hasta el momento y, sobre todo, en la madrugada del viernes, la ola de frío está siendo "algo menos cruda de lo esperado, porque el viento no ha sido tan fuerte como se preveía". Así, ha señalado que las precipitaciones de este jueves, hasta las 8.00 horas del viernes dejaron 6 litros por metro cuadrado en Ceuta y Murcia; 5 litros por metro cuadrado en Melilla; 2 litros por metro cuadrado en Barcelona y Palma de Mallorca. Además, se acumularon 6 litros por metro cuadrado en San Joan de la Labritja (Baleares); 5,4 litros por metro cuadrado en el aeropuerto de Ibiza; 2,8 litros por metro cuadrado en la isla de Alborán; y 1,7 litros por metro cuadrado en el Puerto de Pajares.

En cuanto a las temperaturas, ha indicado que este jueves las máximas se registraron en Santa Cruz de Tenerife, 20,7 grados centígrados; Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, 20,3 litros por metro cuadrado; Sevilla, 14,8 grados centígrados; Melilla, 14,3 litros por metro cuadrado; Ceuta 14,1 grados centígrados; Málaga, 14 grados centígrados. Asimismo, destacan por bajas las máximas de -1,7 grados centígrados en Segovia; -1,6 grados centígrados en Burgos; -1,3 grados centígrados en Ávila; 0,7 grados centígrados en Pamplona y -0,2 grados centígrados en Vitoria. Igualmente, esta noche, las mínimas llegaron -14,5 grados centígrados en Martinet (Lérida); -13,9 grados centígrados en La Covatilla (Salamanca); -13,5 grados centígrados en el Puerto de Navacerrada; -13,3 grados centígrados en La Pinilla (Segovia); -13 grados centígrados en Puebla de Sanabria; -12,5 grados centígrados en La Molina (Gerona); -12,1 grados centrígrados en Mosqueruela (Teruel); -7,7 grados centígrados en Ávila; -7,6 grados centígrados en Salamanca; -7,3 grados centígrados en Soria y -7,2 grados centígrados en Segovia.

Balance hídrico, en déficit

El balance hídrico presenta un valor real de 182 litros por metro cuadrado, es decir, que en lo que va de año hidrológico (1 de octubre de 2011 a 30 de septiembre de 2012) ha llovido un 38 por ciento menos de lo normal, ya que a fecha de 1 de febrero, el valor estimado normal es de 293 litros por metro cuadrado. Ángel Rivera ha acotado que las zonas que presentan un cierto superávit son el noreste de Cataluña, la desembocadura del Ebro, zonas de Pirineos, sur de la Comunidad Valenciana y parte de Baleares.

En el resto de España hay déficit de precipitaciones, sobre todo en Canarias, donde no ha llovido ni el 50 por ciento de lo normal; seguida de un déficit de entre el 25 y el 50 por ciento en la parte oriental de Extremadura, parte occidental de Castilla-La Mancha, norte de Andalucía, y algunas zonas de Castilla y León y del norte de Aragón.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...-ola-frio.html

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos. Temperaturas mínimas bajo cero en Cehegín. Esta mañana he salido por las 9 y cuarto mas o menos a ver si encontraba hielo, y "joe" si lo he "encontrao"...... Os dejo las datos actuales en Cehegín:

Cehegín - Casa de la cultura*Tem. Actual: 2.9 °C*
*Max hoy: 3.2°C
Min hoy : -2.1 °C
*
Lluvia recogida hoy : *0.0 mm* (Litros/metro2)

Viento: *NNW at 14.5 km/hr*

Humedad: *33%*

Presión: *1028.1 hPa


*


Fuente: MeteoCehegín4u

Un cordial saludo

P.D: Pasaros por el tema "Fenómenos meteorológicos", que he puesto algunas fotos.

----------


## Luján

Aquí en Sagunto, los charcos que hay en el cauce del Palancia, esta mañana estaban cogelados.

Nuestra perra se lo pasó en grande jugando con el hielo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aquí en La Puebla de los Infantes a 250msnm, a las 08:30 hacía una temperatura de -3ºC. Cuando llegamos al campo(350msnm) hacia las 08:45, la temperatura era de -4ºC y unas rachas de viento que superaban los 50Km/h, que bajaban la sensación hasta los -13ºC. Nunca antes había estado expuesto yo a tanto frío. Ha sido una experiencia...fría, por supuesto, pero no se, emocionante. Cualquiera diría que esto loco cuando digo, "me encantan estas situaciones".
Al llegar me encontré con otra cosa que estaba deseando de ver, los recipientes de beber de los animales, completamente congelados. Ya os pondré las fotos el Domingo por la tarde.
Ahora mismo hace 7ºC, sensación de 2ºC, a la espera dentro de 3H del encendido de las Candelas.

----------


## Luján

> Aquí en La Puebla de los Infantes a 250msnm, a las 08:30 hacía una temperatura de -3ºC. Cuando llegamos al campo(350msnm) hacia las 08:45, la temperatura era de -4ºC y unas rachas de viento que superaban los 50Km/h, que bajaban la sensación hasta los -13ºC. Nunca antes había estado expuesto yo a tanto frío. Ha sido una experiencia...fría, por supuesto, pero no se, emocionante. *Cualquiera diría que esto loco cuando digo, "me encantan estas situaciones"*.
> Al llegar me encontré con otra cosa que estaba deseando de ver, los recipientes de beber de los animales, completamente congelados. Ya os pondré las fotos el Domingo por la tarde.
> Ahora mismo hace 7ºC, sensación de 2ºC, a la espera dentro de 3H del encendido de las Candelas.


A mí también me encantarían si no fuera por el catarrazo que llevo encima. Estoy como si me hubieran sacudido más que al saco de entrenar de Mike Tyson.

----------


## nando

Interesantes articulos del frio en españa a lo largo de su historia .... :EEK!: 

http://www.estrellasyborrascas.com/clima.php?ID=12

----------


## REEGE

Muy interesante... el artículo merece la pena leerlo y ver las fotos...
La de el rey patinando es la leche!!!
¿Que tiempos aquellos, no? jejeje

----------


## sergi1907

Las heladas son generalizadas en toda Catalunya y el viento aumenta la sensación de frío, aviva fuegos y golpea al esquí.

La ola de frío siberiano mostró la madrugada de ayer su cara más cruda, con heladas generalizadas en prácticamente toda Catalunya y una temperatura mínima de 23 grados negativos en la cota 2.400 de Boí Taüll. Hacía una década que el mercurio no marcaba una cifra tan baja. Aunque para pasar frío no hacía falta subir tan alto. En Osona, mucho más cerca de Barcelona, los termómetros se desplomaron hasta los 11 grados negativos. Hizo mas frío en esa comarca que en Vielha, con -9.5 grados. Y en cotas más bajas tampoco se salvaron de las extremas heladas. Ahí están los cuatro grados negativos de Cerdanyola del Vallès o los -6,2 de Malgrat de Mar.

Este gélido ambiente durará, como mínimo, todo el fin de semana, por lo que la dirección general de Protecció Civil mantenía anoche activado el plan Procicat por la ola de frío. Las heladas han empezado a ocasionar ya los primeros problemas a la población, con cortes del suministro eléctrico, en Girona y Arenys de Mar; cañerías reventadas en Terrassa o Mataró y averías en las conducciones de gas. A todas estas incidencias hay que sumar los estragos ocasionados por el viento, convertido anoche en el principal enemigo de un incendio forestal declarado en l'Albiol (Baix Camp). Las fuertes rachas, de más de cien kilómetros, obligaron también a cerrar a la mayoría de estaciones de esquí. En las En las zonas de montaña y norte de la provincia de Girona las rachas de viento que multiplicaron la sensación de frío llegaron a los 163 kilómetros por hora en el Alt Empordà. Ese vendaval obligó a cerrar a buena parte de las estaciones de esquí del Pirineo catalán, aragonés y andorrano. Las pocas que funcionaron (como Masella, Boí Taüll o Baqueira Beret) sólo mantuvieron abiertos los remontes de las cotas más bajas. El sector de la nieve pagaba así la tercera factura que le ha cobrado la ola de frío siberiano. Primero perdió más de la mitad de las reservas ya apalabradas para este fin de semana cuando el Govern empezó a lanzar alertas sobre los estragos que se creía que podía causar el temporal. Después, cuando llegó la hora de la verdad, apenas vieron caer a excepción de Baqueira un copo en sus pistas. Nevó más en la Panadella o Calella que en las zonas de montaña. Y ayer, sin apenas público, tuvieron que cerrar por culpa del viento.

En el sector del esquí y hotelero de las zonas de montaña se critica la innecesaria alarma que, desde su punto de vista, ha creado el Govern con las medidas preventivas dictadas antes de que llegara la ola de frío. De hecho, en el Pirineo apenas ha habido problemas para circular estos dos últimos días y las bajas temperaturas han alterado muy poco la vida de los habitantes de esas zonas, acostumbrados ya a los crudos inviernos.

Los más sorprendidos por la poca nieve que ha dejado este temporal en el norte del país fueron los turistas que ayer viajaron, pese a las recomendaciones de quedarse en casa, al Pirineo. Tampoco esperaban, tras las noticias, alertas y consejos escuchados estos estos dos últimos días, encontrarse con unas carreteras tan limpias. Ayer ya sólo era necesario el uso de cadenas para circular por un tramo del puerto de la Bonaigua, aunque en su parte más alta se cortó el tráfico por riesgo de aludes. "¡Hay más nieve en el Bruc que aquí!", exclamó una vecina de Barcelona durante una parada en un restaurante de la carretera de Val d'Aran.

Y es que en las zonas llanas no sólo ha nevado, en las últimas horas, más que en la montaña, sino que en las ciudades cercanas al mar hace casi tanto o más frío que en poblaciones del norte de Catalunya. De ahí que desde el Govern se insistiera anoche en las recomendaciones dirigidas a toda la población, con independencia de la comarca de residencia para protegerse de las gélidas temperaturas. Y también se mantenían activados los planes Inuncat, por mala mar y fuerte oleaje, y el Infocat, por alto riesgo de incendios. Esta última alerta (el bosque está muy seco) se decretó después de que se declarara el incendio forestal en el término de l'Albiol (Baix Camp).

La noche de ayer, la más cruda de esta ola de frío, fueron atendidas, por otro lado, en toda Catalunya, cerca de medio centenar de personas que dormían en la calle, según Protecció Civil. La mayoría fueron llevadas a albergues. La helada, que las predicciones auguraban se iban a repetir esta pasada madrugada, fue generalizada en toda Catalunya. Y eso provocó también problemas a muchos ciudadanos que se quedaron sin agua al helarse las cañerías. Sólo en la Regió Metropolitana Nord se realizaron casi una veintena de servicios para atender esa demanda. Terrassa y Mataró fueron las ciudades más afectadas. Desde Protecció Civil se recomienda dejar que correr un hilo de agua durante la noche por los grifos y tapar con mantas la entrada de las tomas de agua a las viviendas.

Con temperaturas tan bajas se ha disparado el consumo de electricidad, carburante y gas. Por el momento, las únicas incidencias de las que ha informado Protecció Civil referidas a problemas relacionados con la calefacción se limitan a cortes de suministro eléctrico en el barrio de la Font de la Pòlvora, en Girona; en Bolvir (Cerdanya), y en Arenys de Mar. En esta última población la mitad de los abonados se quedaron sin luz durante varias horas la tarde del viernes.

Son los servicios más destacados tras desaparecer las nevadas en cotas bajas y entrar la ola de frío. La prueba de que la población está soportando bien esta inclemencia meteorológica hay que buscarla en las peticiones de ayuda atendidas por el teléfono de emergencias (112). Durante la madrugada de ayer, la más fría en Catalunya de la última década, no se llegó a las 20 llamadas.

La fase de alerta por frío, viento y mala mar se prevé mantener, sin embargo, durante el día de hoy, que también será gélido en toda Catalunya. La previsión apuntaba que las temperaturas mínimas podían ser, esta noche pasada, incluso más bajas si se calmaba el viento. Asimismo se espera la entrada hoy de otra borrasca que podría dejar alguna nevada en las zonas del Pirineo o incluso en cotas a nivel de mar

http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...minima-23.html

----------


## jlois

Pues gracias a la información que de un lado u otro fuí sacando, me decidí a salir un poco antes de lo habitual , el viernes pasado, a eso de las 13.00 h., desde aquí, muy cerca de la presa de Belesar y con el destino puesto en Bilbao. Lo último que hice antes de emprender la marcha fué echarle una ojeada a las cámaras de tráfico, tanto de la zona burgalesa como las del Gobierno Vasco en Vitoria y Bilbao...y lo que pude observar es que a plena luz de mediodia, parecía no existir mayor problema para enfrentarse a dicha ruta.

Lo único relevante de dicho trayecto puede resumirse en la variación de temperaturas, ya que en la parte galaica, el termómetro del coche marcaba entre los doce y los nueve grados, y así fué casi las dos terceras partes de dicho viaje, hasta casi llegar a las proximidades de Osorno en Palencia, donde la temperatura comenzó a descender de forma muy sensible, llegando a los -3º hacia las cinco de la tarde del pasado viernes, y siempre tomando como dato el ofrecido por el de mi coche que quizás no es que fuese de lo más exacto...

Las primeras nieves se comenzaron a entrever en cuanto dejé la autovía de León a Burgos, tomando la AP-1 y sobretodo cuando la Sierra de Pancorbo se mostró delante de mi...





LLegando a la zona denominada del Desfiladero...



Como veis, el viernes, no hubo tanto problema a la hora de transitar, y lo que sí existió fué un intenso frío. Las precipitaciones llegaron con gran intensidad el sábado, siendo en forma de lluvia copiosa a nivel del mar y en la zona urbana y de nieve , en cuanto la cota ascendía un tanto...estas imágenes pertenecen a la zona de La Arboleda , en pleno Valle de Trapagaran, donde se hallan las huellas y las señales de la intensa actividad minera que existió en este lugar a lo largo de mucho tiempo...



La localidad de La Arboleda con el Ganeran ( 822 m.) al fondo...



Otra imagen de esta zona donde han quedado las diversas pistas que llevaban a las numerosas galerías y que ahora sólo son sendas que usan los excursionistas...





Por la tarde del sábado decidimos cambiar de destino y llegamos hasta Orduña , donde la nieve ya cubría los campos y las montañas alrededor y donde la carretera que llevaba al puerto de Orduña se hallaba cerrada a cal y canto...



Por supuesto que ascendimos hasta donde los límites de la lógica y de la prudencia hicieron que dar la vuelta era la mejor opción antes de ...estrenar las cadenas del coche , jejeje...



Desde la carretera que llevaba de Orduña a Delika, esta era la imagen de los montes de Orduña y del nacimiento del Nervión, cubiertos por la cortina de nieve y de agua que ya no dejó de caer en toda aquella tarde sabatina...





Un poco más tarde os colocaré la segunda parte de este relato, referida ya al camino de regreso realizado ayer , domingo...jejeje.

----------


## REEGE

Menuda excursión te has vuelto a pegar!!
Que suerte podere estar viendo cada fin de semana éstos parajes tan preciosos...
La verdad es que siento una envidia muy sana de los viajecitos que te pegas!!
Me encantan las fotos y espero que sigas enseñando la zona norte del país.
Un abrazo y esperamos esa segunda parte.

----------


## jlois

Ayer domingo , la decisión de regresar a Galicia desde Bilbao , a eso de las 13.00 h. fué mano de santo. Durante el día anterior, había seguido las informaciones del tiempo por los diversos medios y las prediciones no eran del todo favorables. Se anunciaban precipitaciones muy abundantes por la zona que iba a recorrer, y ese hecho determinó el que saliese de Bilbao a esas horas...

Después de pasar el peaje en la AP-1 de LLodio sin problema alguno, y cuando llevaba unos cuantos kilómetros encima, la nieve comenzó a verse en los alrededores...



Y al llegar a Desfiladero...







Y al pasar Pancorbo, la nieve comenzó a arreciar...






Paso por el peaje de Burgos...



Tomando la autovía a León...



Y después, poco a poco , la situación fué mejorando , eso sí , con un viento muy fuerte que sacudía el vehículo constantemente...hasta llegar a las cercanías de León...



Y pasando por las cercanías de Astorga...



Y ya cruzando el alto del Manzanal, el tiempo comenzó a encapotarse un tanto pero las lluvias que a continuación me acompañaron fueron intermitentes y sin mayor importancia, el frío seguía siendo intenso pero lejos ya de aquellas bajas temperaturas en las que se hallaba Burgos y Palencia...



Espero que no os halla aburrido demasiado el relato de este "pequeño" trayecto realizado en plena ola de frío siberiano.

----------


## FEDE

Muchas gracias por el reportaje de ida y vuelta amigo José Luis, espero que te haya merecido la pena y lo hayas disfrutado a tope. 
Por aquí en Sevilla el sábado hizo un día de viento que no se podía estar en la calle, así que me hago una remota idea del frío que habréis pasado, aún así si hubiese podido yo también hubierá hecho el viaje, como decimos por aquí "sarna con gusto no pica"

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## tescelma

J**er tío, no paras, que envidia me das. Sigue con tus viajes y nosotros que los podamos seguir en fotos.

SALUDOS

----------


## perdiguera

Como sigas así dentro de poco te veremos en un programa de TV haciendo estos viajes o en la Nacional Geografic como corresponsal.
Y nosotros encantados.

----------


## ben-amar

Una exursion muy bonita, y fresquita jeje. Gracias.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/espan...lpepunac_1/Tes

La temperatura podrá disminuir mañana hasta nueve grados bajo cero

EL PAÍS - Madrid - 08/02/2012


La segunda ola de frío que azota España en menos de una semana dejará mañana 48 provincias en alerta amarilla (riesgo) por bajas temperaturas, viento o fenómenos costeros, según ha informado la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología. Solo A Coruña, Pontevedra, Murcia y Tenerife quedarán a salvo del temporal.

La temperatura oscilará entre un grado bajo cero y nueve grados bajo cero en la mayor parte de la Península, a excepción de Andalucía. El frío será especialmente intenso en Lleida, en alerta naranja (riesgo importante) donde la mínima podrá alcanzar 13 grados bajo cero. Hoy, dos guardas forestales han resultado heridos en esta provincia al ser atrapados por un alud de nieve cuando realizaban una travesía de esquí de montaña, informa Lluís Visa.

Las nevadas ya han causado este miércoles varias complicaciones. En La Rioja, 600 alumnos no han podido asistir al colegio al quedar suspendidas varias rutas del servicio de transporte escolar por la presencia de hielo y nieve en las carreteras, y en Castilla y León otro medio millar de alumnos han corrido la misma suerte. El frío también ha afectado a los estudiantes de Baleares, donde el Gobierno ha suspendido las actividades extraescolares.

En Madrid, el túnel de Guadarrama ha permanecido cerrado durante dos horas por una fuerte nevada en Segovia, según ha informado un portavoz de la Dirección General de Tráfico. La región ha estado en alerta naranja por temperaturas mínimas de hasta 11 grados bajo cero en la sierra y cuatro grados bajo cero en la zona metropolitana. Ante la llegada del nuevo "frente frío siberiano", la Delegación del Gobierno ha alertado a los Ayuntamientos de la región y a la Comunidad de Madrid para coordinar los servicios de emergencia y sociales, según ha explicado la delegada, Cristina Cifuentes. Según ha precisado, la nueva ola de frío durará en principio hasta el viernes y no está previsto que afecte a la capital.

El mal tiempo también ha vuelto a País Vasco en forma de nieve. Aunque las condiciones meteorológicas han ido mejorando a lo largo de la jornada, el temporal se ha hecho notar, sobre todo en las calles de Vitoria, donde un manto blanco ha cubierto la mayoría de los espacios. Álava se ha llevado la peor parte. A lo largo de la mañana se registraron en el territorio 12 accidentes en los que no se hubo heridos.

----------


## sergi1907

El Servei Meteorològic de Catalunya mantiene activado el aviso de situación meteorológica de riesgo en nivel 2 por ola de frío.

Barcelona. (Efe).- Cuando aún no se ha recuperado de la ola de frío siberiano, Catalunya se prepara para vivir otro fin de semana gélido con una nueva inyección de aire frío que hará bajar aún más las temperaturas, lo que provocará heladas casi generalizadas, aunque las previsiones no apuntan casi precipitaciones de nieve.

La predicción indica que la ola de frío se intensificará de cara al fin de semana y aunque mañana viernes las temperaturas subirán un poco con respecto a las últimas horas en algunos sectores de Catalunya, el sábado volverán a bajar moderadamente en todo el territorio y el mercurio se desplomará de cara al domingo, con heladas generalizadas que en el interior serán fuertes, ha avanzado el Servei Meteorològic de Catalunya (SMC).

Ante esta predicción, el SMC mantiene activado el aviso de situación meteorológica de riesgo en nivel 2 por ola de frío. Esta nueva entrada de aire más frío será seco en el conjunto del territorio, aunque en algunos sectores del litoral y el prelitoral se formarán intervalos de nubes y no se descarta que durante la tarde y noche de mañana viernes pueda caer algún chubasco local en puntos del litoral de Tarragona, con una cota de nieve que rondará los 400 metros.

También es posible que entre el sábado y la tarde del domingo por la mañana caigan chubascos también de carácter local en puntos del litoral y prelitoral, que podrían llegar a ser en forma de nieve o granizo incluso a cota de nivel del mar

Hoy las heladas han vuelto a llegar a casi todo Catalunya y la madrugada más fría se ha registrado en el Empordà, algunos valles del Pirineo y puntos localizados de la plana de Lleida.

La temperatura mínima se ha situado por debajo de los cero grados en prácticamente todo Catalunya, sin contar las zonas más cercanas a al delta del Ebro, el centro de Barcelona ciudad y puntos del Baix Maresme. Si se exceptúa la franja litoral, ha sido la décima noche consecutiva bajo cero en Catalunya.

Durante las últimas horas, el viento del norte ha ido aflojando hasta casi calmarse en la mayoría de comarcas, incluso en el Alt Empordà, donde había soplado más durante la semana. Esto, junto con la poca presencia de nubes a lo largo de la madrugada ha hecho que las temperaturas bajarán rápidamente en las zonas más bajas y planas del interior, así como en buena parte del litoral.

En cambio, durante la madrugada ha continuado soplando el mistral moderado en las Terres de l'Ebre, lo que ha atenuado la bajada de la temperatura en este sector.

La temperatura mínima se ha situado de nuevo entre los -5 y los -10 grados en el interior, con valores inferiores a los -10 en la mayoría de los valles del Pirineo, aunque en las zonas de alta montaña, el termómetro ha ido hacia arriba en comparación con madrugadas anteriores.

Las temperaturas más bajas registradas hoy por las estaciones de la red de estaciones meteorológicas automáticas corresponden a los a valles del Pirineo: los -13,1 de Vielha (la Vall d'Aran) o los -12,9 de Das (Cerdanya).

Otros puntos en donde la madrugada pasada ha sido la más fría del episodio son: Cabanes (-6,0); Castelló d'Empúries (-6,2); Espolla (-6,8); Roses (-4,2); Sant Pere Pescador (-6,1); Ventalló (-6,8); Sant Martí Sarroca (-5,6); Oliana (-9,8); El Pont de Suert (-11,0); La Bisbal d'Empordà (-5,4); La Tallada d'Empordà (-6,4); Serra de Daró (-5,1); Torroella de Montgrí (-5,1); Alcanar (-0,5); Ulldecona-Els Valentins (-2,8); Algerri (-8,7); Baldomar (-10,0); Sort (-8,7); El Poal (-8,7); Sant Pau de Segúries (-10,2); Alcarràs (-7,8); Lladurs (-10,0) o Constantí (-5,7).

http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...asi-nieve.html

----------


## REEGE

Hoy a las 8:00 horas en el Fresnedas  -9º , evaporímetro congelado, cuenco listo para realizar patinaje sobre hielo, setos y cunetas blanquitas y toda clase de ser vivo más encogido que... que hace un frío del carajo!!!!
Lluvias o el verano ya!!!!!!!!!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aquí hemos tenido -1ºC de mínima. Y así hasta el Lunes por lo menos. Aquí quien se encoje es la gente, que aunque suene exagerado, solo se les ve los ojos.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Hoy en Hellín hemos tenido: -3,5ºc de mínima y 7ºc de máxima, día caluroso por aquí, se estaba muy bien a las 8 de la mañana con -2ºc y yo sentado en mi patio a observar el hielo de mi piscina. En Albacete hoy mi tío ha llegado a ver los -11ºc. El miercoles se registró en una pedanía de Hellín los -9,5ºc y en Hellin ciudad los -5,5ºc

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Hay gente que dice que en el puerto de las Crucetillas( 1450mts)  en la sierra de Segura los termómetros llegaron ha marcar los -15ºc

----------


## Luján

-7ºC  hoy en la Ciudad Universitaria de Madrid. Concretamente en el aparcamiento de la ETSICCP a las 08:30.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hoy -2ºC en Sevilla.
A las 09:30 2ºC. Máxima de 14ºC. Al sol se estaba agradable, pero a la sombre y sobre todo cuando se levantaba aire...

----------


## ben-amar

Lucena, 10:00: 2º; maxima a las 16:00 con 7º

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos. Creo que esta vez si que van a ser la temperaturas mas frías de el año. Hoy la mínima ha sido -4,6º C. Y aún estamos a -0,6ºC, o sea que hoy, el lago que os mostré, tiene que estar mas congelado aún. Luego os pondré alguna foto.

Un saludo

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hoy ha vuelto a hacer -2ºC en Sevilla. Ahora mismo 6ºC. 
Pero con el viento de componente N que arrecia, la sensación térmica baja unos 3-4ºC.
cualquiera sale ahora a la calle.

----------


## REEGE

> Hoy ha vuelto a hacer -2ºC en Sevilla. Ahora mismo 6ºC. 
> Pero con el viento de componente N que arrecia, la sensación térmica baja unos 3-4ºC.
> cualquiera sale ahora a la calle.


Que suerte embalses de esas temperaturas... jejeje
Ésta mañana he recogido -8º de mínima en el Fresnedas y 9º de máxima...
Un fuerte viento del norte que te dejaba tieso y a las 14:00 horas nos hemos puesto a 1º!!!!!!!!!!
Lo peor de hoy sin duda ese fuerte viento del norte!!

----------


## tescelma

Esta mañana, a las 9:00, en Zamora: *-8,7º* C. A las siete de la tarde estamos a *1º*C

En Puebla de Sanabria, a las 9:00 horas, *-15,3º* C

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Esta mañana, a las 9:00, en Zamora: *-8,7º* C. A las siete de la tarde estamos a *1º*C
> 
> En Puebla de Sanabria, a las 9:00 horas, *-15,3º* C


Y me quejo yo de que anoche en el fútbol a las 22:00 tenía frío a 10ºC...
O_O

----------


## jlois

Tescelma, Puebla de Sanabria sigue siendo con diferencia uno de los lugares más gélidos de la península...ufffffff. Sólo de pensarlo ya da escalofríos. Esta mañana , según he podido averiguar en mi zona un poco al sur de Lugo y un poco al lado de Belesar, hemos llegado a los -6º y en Monforte de Lemos se han alcanzado los -8,4º. Y no hay gota de nieve porque tampoco se esperan lluvias.



https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...type=1&theater

----------


## ben-amar

Pues ya sabeis, en que lugar de España no estare nunca por esta fechas. Si lo puedo evitar

----------


## perdiguera

Tened en cuenta que esas temperaturas son en la calle.
En casa son otras muy distintas, afortunadamente.
El problema es la gente que no tiene casa, ni abrigo.
Así que no os quejéis.

----------


## sergi1907

Esta noche al llegar a casa me he encontrado los coches con nieve, cerca de las diez ha caído una débil nevada.

Ahora está raso y hay 1ºC

----------


## ceheginero joven

Ya nos hubiera gustado a algunos que hubiera nevado por localidades como Cehegín, Caravaca ,bullas... Pero solo ha caído en cotas cerca de los 1000 m.
Esta noche ha sido la mas fría hasta ahora, la temperatura mínima ha superado los 5ºC  bajo cero  :EEK!:  a las 8 y cuarto mas o menos, o sea, la hora a la que salgo para el instituto. De las nueve a las 11 ha subido la temperatura rápidamente, y a partir de esa hora, siguen un lento ascenso hasta alcanzar la máxima, que hasta ahora es de 5,8ºC.

Un saludo

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

La temperatura mínima de ayer en Hellín fué de -7ºc y la de hoy ha sido de -8ºc según mi estación meteorológica

----------


## ben-amar

Yo paso de poner temparatura, a estas alturas; lo que puedo decir es que el airecito de las narices hace que el frio parezca que lo hace nada mas que para uno, no hay abrigo ni bufanda que lo pare

----------


## tescelma

Una noticia del periódico "La Opinión de Zamora" de hoy, 14 de febrero.




> *El río Tera se congela a su paso por Puebla por las bajas temperaturas*
> 
> 
> 
> El río Tera se ha congelado aguas abajo de Puebla de Sanabria por las bajas temperaturas que soporta la comarca en los últimos días. Esta situación fue vivida en el día de ayer por un equipo de televisión de Antena 3 que demostró para toda España la dureza del hielo que cubría el agua al andar sobre él. Según afirman vecinos de la villa, esta situación no es del todo inusual y «se ha repetido, al menos una vez en los últimos diez años». 
> 
> El río está helado de lado a lado hasta Robledo y el Lago de Sanabria tiene una ligera capa de hielo en las orillas. La zona ha soportado en el día de ayer unas temperatura cercana a los 15 grados bajo cero, aunque se espera que en las próximas jornadas la situación amaine y se prevé que las temperaturas puedan subir ligeramente. 
> 
> Así, para el día de hoy se prevén alcanzar en la comarca sanabresa dos grados bajo cero de mínima y unos nueve grados de máxima. Esta situación se podría prolongar hasta el próximo jueves dando a los vecinos un respiro a la situación de frío polar que han padecido. 
> ...

----------


## REEGE

Impresionante noticia... aunque yo podría haber hecho lo mismo éstos diez o doce días atrás en el cuenco del Fresnedas... jejeje 
El milagro ese de que "uno" andaba encima de las aguas... tambien lo hace la chica ésta eh??
Los milagros y siniestros que hace nuestro querido tiempo...  :Wink: 
Un saludo y menos mal que ya nos queda menos de frío!!

----------


## ben-amar

He visto a un equipo de Hockey patines, en la tele, entrenando en un embalse; no he pillado en cual

----------

